# is it okay to have just one goat as a pet?



## pygmygoatnewbie (Dec 30, 2013)

we bought a pygmy goat, shes the cutest thing EVER. shes an inside baby, but she isnt crazy like other regular sized goats we've had at the barn. she just walks around doing her thing and loves to sleep. i'm just wondering if what we are doing is okay? to keep her as a pet indoors? shes never alone though. someones always home with her, and she loves to cuddle. but are we being selfish? does she need other goat buddies to be happy? or can she be a happy indoor pet? she even sleeps in my room next to my bed, she has her bed and blankets and puppy training pads where she pees (believe it or not) Lol
but sometimes i look at her and cry because i wonder if even tho she has humans babying her, she might still feel lonely :/ 
:-?:|:sad::tear::tear:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Many will say yes....I say they need a herd and you can be her herd. We have a sheep that says she is not a sheep at all because all she has ever known is us. But as I said she needs a herd. Do you have dogs??? When we are not around the sheep will go with the dogs but you need to think about if you go some place she will have no one in her little herd even if its a fast trip to the store so I say she does need some type of animal to be her friend during for times like that.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im one who tends to think a goat needs a goat...they play different then other animals...They are herd animals as jessica8 said, and yes other animals (and humans) can help keep them from being lonely...but nothing can really replace a goat buddy...to watch them run and play and head butt and snuggle...its pricelss and healthy...If you got her a buddy about the same size and age, a wether or doe is best...A buck will only be able to stay with her until he becomes frisky so not a good choice....

Best wishes


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I kept a doe alone for a year.....she did fine, never cried and seemed happy. But it wasn't untill I got another doe that I realized how much happier shed be with a friend!
Goats that have a goat friend are usually calmer, quieter, and more productive.
If you have other goats, can't she go out with them in the day to play?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I do agree with the playing thing.....my dogs dong get to happy when the sheep tries to play with them.....but they put up with it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She needs a goat buddy.


----------



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

I think that all goats need a buddy...they're all social and will be lonely without a friend.


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

If it works for you and the goat is happy, I'd say just keep one goat. There are always exception to the buddy rule. If you want another one, that's another story.


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

I agree if your goats happy and you don't leave it alone for long periods of time then one is good. But they do get lonley if no one or no other goat is around. ;(


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I feel like she would be happier and healthier living as a goat. I don't believe any animal was meant to be inside so much, let alone livestock. My Mom keeps her cat strictly indoors and he is a nut case....not in a funny way either, he is untrustworthy and anxious with behavior issues.
I know I enjoy having fellow humans around, I cannot imagine if I did not have that choice. Just my .02


----------

